# Step-in Harness Question



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay, so Poppy loves going outside. And, for the last 2 days he has not even gone on the potty pad ... he's waiting until we go out. That's all good I suppose.

But, getting the step-in harness on him is a challenge. :blush:

It's like we put the left paw in, he takes the left paw out, we put the right paw in, and he shakes it all about!! 

Heck, I even put a bowl of food or green beans in front of him as I try and get him to step in, and we go through the whole dance while he eats. Ugh!

I know I try and rationalize with him like he's a human ... "C'mon Poppy, don't you want to go outside? We have to put our harness on then!" As you can imagine, he just gives me the paw and continues on with his dance.

Any suggestions?

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh that sounds familiar. in the beginning, when I just had the harness new, I had the same problem.

it took a few days, and heini was growen up already, so with a puppy it is even a bigger challenge.

I do it that way:

I take heini's one paw, and put it trough the harness. when he puts his foot down, I hold it down with one hand gently and then I lift his second paw. as soon as he has lifted the other leg, I can let the first one go, as he need to stand steady and won't move it again, then I close the harness and....voila, that was it :thumbsup:

good luck!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Bella would never actually step-in. That would take me all day. I pull one paw through and hold it with that hand and then pull the other paw through with the other then snap in place.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I pick the dog up so their back legs are on the ground and front are up, slide the legs on and lower the dog, clip the harness. 
Of course, I am much too lazy for all that and use a show lead LOL


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try the holding one foot down.

JMM, I might try that, but he is very good at scooping his neck and head down and grabbing it in his mouth. Then I'm wrestling with his paws, legs, and trying to get him to 'leave it'. Yes, I look rediculous. :w00t:

You know the kid at school that could bend their thumb all the way back, etc? The one everyone said was triple jointed? Well, that is Poppy. I get the right leg in, and his left leg totally disappears. He tucks that leg up so tight I can find it. :HistericalSmiley:

Hopefully that'll change after he gets his first haircut today.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You could also try a more traditional style harness where you only place on leg in.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I found with Lola that she was much more excited and out of control at the door. So I pick her up and put her on the counter where I groom her and it goes much more smoothly.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I can just picture this exchange! Hunter actually 'steps in' and its great. We lay the harness on the group and say leg and one leg gets place in and put ont he group and then we say "other leg" and that one comes up and goes in. This did take a while but it was when we first got him and it was great bonding - he was not a puppy though :wub:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

When Dora is giving me a really hard time I put her up on the kitchen table! She gets distracted by all the stuff she doesn't normally see or smell.  And she doesn't have as much traction on the table top so it makes her stop fidgeting so much.

As a side note...why do some harnesses have an adjustable middle strap? Do the manufacturers think my dog has one huge leg and one tiny leg or something? :blink:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> When Dora is giving me a really hard time I put her up on the kitchen table! She gets distracted by all the stuff she doesn't normally see or smell.  And she doesn't have as much traction on the table top so it makes her stop fidgeting so much.
> 
> *As a side note...why do some harnesses have an adjustable middle strap? Do the manufacturers think my dog has one huge leg and one tiny leg or something? :blink:*


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are getting frustrated buy a show lead for the quick use and save the "step-in" for honest "walks" not fast "pee pee" runs. As the pup gets older and has control longer you can teach him to step in with the step in harness on the ground.

I noticed that even though my Emma was wee wee pad trained first she prefers to go outdoors- maybe greater sniffilations? who knows what a nose driven mind thinks like? Anyway Emma was easy to train for indoor-outdoor- this comes in handy when we are traveling and when its thunder storming ( frequent in FL)- we have a doggie door and when its blocked ( which we have to do when horses are out or when cars come and go) ands then Emma heads to the wee wee pads.

My other two are indoor trained only.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

jmm said:


> I pick the dog up so their back legs are on the ground and front are up, slide the legs on and lower the dog, clip the harness.
> Of course, I am much too lazy for all that and use a show lead LOL


This is the exact method I use. My two get so excited when they see their harnesses that it's the only way I can actually get them on. lol


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

We struggled with the step-ins at first but now all three know what's going on. They actually help me get it on them. When we come back in everyone lines up to get it taken off. These little dogs are fast learner so I'm sure it'll get easier. I can't imagine using anything but the steps ins for the convenience. Lot of luck!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

njdrake said:


> We struggled with the step-ins at first but now all three know what's going on. They actually help me get it on them. When we come back in everyone lines up to get it taken off. These little dogs are fast learner so I'm sure it'll get easier. I can't imagine using anything but the steps ins for the convenience. Lot of luck!!


Sounds like my house, too, Jane. So funny. So smart.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL ..... Poppy sounds like a real character!


----------

